
Energy Efficiency Across Programming Languages (2017) [pdf] - mpweiher
http://greenlab.di.uminho.pt/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/paperSLE.pdf
======
ohiovr
There is also the energy of the programmer driving to work. If a code base
takes him one week in one language and one month in another it could be a
factor if the software use is ultimately limited. Not to mention lunches,
keeping the monitor lit etc.

